

American teens are sending or receiving 3,339 texts a month on average - av500
http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/u-s-teen-mobile-report-calling-yesterday-texting-today-using-apps-tomorrow/

======
akronim
So the teen girls sending 4,050 average a month are sending a text every
7.5min on average while awake?? If that's the average what are the top, say,
10% doing?

~~~
gaius
I expect most of these are group texts.

------
ody
Shouldn't it be "sending AND receiving" .. sorry, it's the programmer in me.

